
Decentralisation: the next big step for the world wide web - BerislavLopac
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/sep/08/decentralisation-next-big-step-for-the-world-wide-web-dweb-data-internet-censorship-brewster-kahle
======
newscracker
It will be a big change, but it's going to take time and is not going to be
easy. _We need more early adopters than ever to participate and try things_ if
we are to break out of this quote at the end of the article:

> "There are going to be a lot of forces for the status quo,” says Kahle.

The status quo is beneficial to corporations that use/monetize users' data and
to many governments that are increasingly looking at enhancing and widening
the net of mass surveillance.

> "The DWeb is new and burgeoning, but it also isn’t inevitable."

I'm not sure if it's burgeoning right now. It still seems like a bunch of
several tiny experimental niches.

Communication and connection with other people, and content — these are the
things that can help broader adoption.

